# Synchronisation contacts incomplète



## LouisJol (5 Août 2013)

Bonjour, je cherche à synchroniser les contacts sur mon iPad et les contacts dans Gmail sur un portable Samsung Windows.

*J'ai réussi dans 1 sens, Windows -> l'iPad*, en manipant sur l'iPad = réglages, ajouter compte, CardDAV, . . . puis ouvrir Contacts sur l'iPad = Miracle = 1 contact que je venais de créér sur Windows (dans Gmail sur le Samsung) est bien reçu dans Contacts de l'iPad.

*Problème, iPad -> Windows ne fonctionne pas* = 1 nouveau contact créé dans contacts iPad n'apparaît pas dans Contacts dans Gmail sur le Samsung.

Est-ce clair? La question est-elle recevable ou bien naze? Si recevable, please, help me! Merci.


----------



## Lauange (6 Août 2013)

Peut être un début de réponse : https://support.google.com/mail/answer/2753077?hl=fr


----------



## LouisJol (6 Août 2013)

Oui, effectivement, j'ai fait les étapes 1 à 8 et ça ne fonctionne que dans 1 sens!!!


----------

